# Other outside-the-box chamber ensembles like the Kronos Quartet?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm just now discovering the Kronos Quartet & some of the fantastic variety of music they've recorded ~ the World music things, & Terry Riley works ~ & I've recently bought a cd by The Danish String Quartet, _Last Leaf_, of Nordic & other folk music arrangements; I'm loving this stuff! 
What other groups are there that record unusual, cross-genre music beyond "classic" classical?
Favorite CD recommendations are appreciated, too! 


(Note ~ I posted this thread yesterday in the Chamber music area, (& got a couple great recommendations, thank you!) but it's a pretty quiet neighborhood down there ... thought I would move it up to the big city!  )


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I have Wood Works by the Danish String Quartet which I like a lot.

https://www.amazon.com/Wood-Works-D...pID=51mM2zUC6JL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Kronos are amazing, my friend and I saw them in Glasgow performing Terry Riley's 'Sun Rings' accompanying superb Nasa images of deep space and planetary exploration. Some of it's on YouTube.





Do you know The Brodsky Quartet? They also do more esoteric repertoire and have worked with people like Bjørk and Elvis Costello on 'Moodswings'.
I also have:

Elegie
Rhythm and Texture
In The South

which I'd recommend.

Hope some of these hit the spot !


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

laurie said:


> I'm just now discovering the Kronos Quartet




...........

lol :devil:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Vitamin String Quartet performing various popular rock songs


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I really like the Kronos record of Terry Riley's Requiem for Adam. Or maybe it is the piece I like.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Kronos Quartet and Terry Riley's music are like some kind of symbiotic relationship.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The ALIAS Chamber Ensemble out of Nashville does that kind of thing, members of the Nashville Symphony who like to stretch out.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Nigel Kennedy has being doing a lot of cross over stuff in recent years (the Doors, Hendrix...) Recently, I went to see him playing Gershwin, with a small ensemble, at Ronnie Scott's, and he was great:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/feb/13/nigel-kennedy-bach-meets-gershwin-review-ronnie-scotts


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

If you enjoy contemporary music or wish to hear more of it, one of my favorite groups is the Bang on a Can All Stars. They were formed in 1992, work closely with contemporary composers, and have produced a significant number of recordings including what they call field recordings.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You might like the Lasalle Quartet. They don't do as much genre-crossover, but they do a lot of avant garde-ish stuff (Schoenberg, Ligeti, Nono, and so on).


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

science said:


> avant garde-ish .


must be a new genre?

lol


----------

